# Problems Uploading Photos



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Sorry I know this isn't attributable to this thread really but does anybody else have trouble uploading photos? I'm sure in my early days on the forum it was OK and I don't think I've changed anything but the files always seem to be too big now. I know some people use flickr but do others do anything specific?

p.s My coffees from the scandinavian coffee pod arrived today. A rocko mountain and rwandan something - they're only 200g bags but that's handy as they two bags together were in a nice flat cardboard envelope and so fitted through the letterbox...Looking forward to trying them tomorrow!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

New thread created to invite solutions/suggestions.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Every photo i upload via photobucket works, never had an issue with size/format.

I just make sure i untick the upload locally box.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I upload from my phone ... And whatever the orientation of the phone the photo has a 80-90% rate of being displayed sideways

every now and again it's the right way up ... But totally randomly to my efforts


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@h1udd

Is that using Android? Can't say I've experienced that issue on iOS via Tapatalk app.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

I had the issue with photo orientation when I first posted. I now routinely open photo in PhotoShop, do nothing but save and then it loads here correctly. No great faff for me but ideally should not be necessary.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

@DoubleShot ... It's iOS ... But not using tapatalk ... It's odd because randomly the orientation is ok, it's also the only forum that does it ????


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Ah, okay. Yeah, think once when I uploaded some photos to this forum via a web browser instead of Tapatalk app, experienced that issue?

Perhaps something a moderator or @Glenn could look into?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Use Imgur, it's much better than photobucket or tinypic. Also then the hosting doesn't fall on Glenn to pay.

It even gives you the link with IMG tags so you can just copy and paste straight to the forum.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I will look into settings as vBulletin imposes limits per member, which I keep increasing.

Images stored via the forum are compressed so size is not too much of an issue.

External hosting is recommended though (where possible)


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

aaronb said:


> Use Imgur, it's much better than photobucket or tinypic. Also then the hosting doesn't fall on Glenn to pay.
> 
> It even gives you the link with IMG tags so you can just copy and paste straight to the forum.


Do you use the Android app or something else?

I uploaded a photo the link works but putting the img around it doesn't seem to and the share options don't obviously include one that would. I could share to Tapatalk but it seems to only let me get to sub forum level...



http://imgur.com/WUIOnFJ


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

jlarkin said:


> Do you use the Android app or something else?
> 
> I uploaded a photo the link works but putting the img around it doesn't seem to and the share options don't obviously include one that would. I could share to Tapatalk but it seems to only let me get to sub forum level...


Ah sorry it only seems to give you the img tag to paste firectly onto the forums if you use the website to upload.

On Android it gives you a url if you copy to clipboard. Just change those tags to img instead of url. There must be a way of making the app do that automatically


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

aaronb said:


> Ah sorry it only seems to give you the img tag to paste firectly onto the forums if you use the website to upload.
> 
> On Android it gives you a url if you copy to clipboard. Just change those tags to img instead of url. There must be a way of making the app do that automatically


No worries, that's cool if I can do it on the web. With my edit it didn't seem to work as IMG tags just trying again here but it shows sort of broken icon rather than the image on Tapatalk? Am I getting this wrong: "open square bracket" IMG "close bracket" the URL then same again with /IMG?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> No worries, that's cool if I can do it on the web. With my edit it didn't seem to work as IMG tags just trying again here but it shows sort of broken icon rather than the image on Tapatalk? Am I getting this wrong: "open square bracket" IMG "close bracket" the URL then same again with /IMG?


When using IMG tags the URL in between needs to go straight to the image. In yours it goes to


http://imgur.com/WUIOnFJ


It needs a .jpg at the end of the URL to get:


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I can upload photos, but they never appear that big compared to say the one above.

Also, they can only be viewed by members only.

How can I get them to appear bigger ?

How can I post them so they are viewable to guests ?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I can upload photos, but they never appear that big compared to say the one above.
> 
> Also, they can only be viewed by members only.
> 
> ...


Use IMGUR


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

aaronb said:


> Use IMGUR


Just joined and which do you chose out of these options.

Image link

direct link

markdown link

HTML

BBCode

Linked BBCode

*Sizes: * Original · Small Square · Big Square · Small Thumbnail · Medium Thumbnail · Large Thumbnail · Huge Thumbnail

I have tried unsuccesfully to load one,, was either too big or when I loaded it and logged out couldnt see it as a guest.

And do i need to auto resize/ if so which size is best for here?

Maybe my IMGUr account hasnt been verified yet and im being premature

Appreciate your help


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Just joined and which do you chose out of these options.
> 
> Image link
> 
> ...


You want the one wrapped in [IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG] tags

You don't have to join, you can just upload anonymously (Although if you join I guess you get the ability to delete and have all your images in one place)


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

aaronb said:


> You want the one wrapped in https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png" data-src=" tags
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------

